# Kristen Stewart – Brustvergrößerung für Robert Pattinson?



## beachkini (22 Dez. 2012)

​*Kristen Stewart soll zwar schon immer Probleme mit ihrer Körbchengröße gehabt haben, kaum zu glauben, dass sie sich dennoch für ihren Streifen "On The Road" entblößte, dennoch ist das heutige Hauptmotiv für eine Brustvergrößerung ein anderes. Die 22-Jährige möchte es für ihren "Twilight"-Kollegen und Freund, Robert Pattinson, machen...*

Stewart habe immer noch wahnsinnige Angst davor, dass Robert sie nach dem Affären-Skandal für eine andere Frau verlassen könnte. Sowieso tut sie alles für ihren Freund, aber um "attraktiv" genug zu bleiben wolle sie sich nun die Körbchengröße aufpumpen lassen.

"Sie war schon immer unsicher, was ihre Brüste betrifft. Außerdem ist sie davon überzeugt, dass, wenn sie auch nur eine Körbchengröße mehr hätte, Robert sie dann wesentlich attraktiver finden würde."

Angeblich halte Kristen immer danach Ausschau, welchen Mädchen Rob hinterherschaut, was meistens Kandidatinnen mit etwas mehr "Holz vor der Hütte" sind. 

Die Motivation ist wohl mehr als fragwürdig, zumal gerade Kristen Stewart eine der Schauspielerinnen ist, die der Stylist anflehen muss Lippenstift oder High Heels zu tragen, sprich, sie ist eigentlich nicht der Typ Frau, der sich verbiegen lässt.

Wir werden schon mitbekommen, ob die Schauspielerin wirklich einen solchen Schritt wagt, nur um ihrem Freund zu gefallen, der sie sicherlich auch so mag wie sei ist...(ok-magazin.de)


Wehe da ist auch nur ein Funken Wahrheit dran :angry:


----------



## kaestli (23 Dez. 2012)

würde ich nicht verstehen, die sieht doch so schon hammer aus!!


----------



## Sachse (23 Dez. 2012)

wenn der Robert sie irgendwann nicht mehr mag, dürfte das nicht dran liegen, das sie in der Mitte (möglicherweise) weniger als andere zu bieten hat. Einfach nur lachhaft solchen Mist zu glauben.


----------



## Syrus (23 Dez. 2012)

Hoffe sie macht nicht so einen misst. Sie sieht doch genau so super aus.
Und wenn er das will soll er gleich zu ner anderen gehen.


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Bitte nicht! Steht denn keiner mehr auf Natürlichkeit?!?


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2013)

Was? Sie bumst sich durch die Weltgeschichte und hat Angst, dass ihr Freund sie wegen einer Anderen mit größerem Busen verlässt???

Wenn ne Frau fremgeht würde ich sie auch mit Körbchengröße Doppel-D verlassen


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

Once a woman cheats on her man, she cannot be trusted. It changes everything.


----------

